# looking for one of these



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

does anyone know what this part is called ? or do i need to buy a whole new screen ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what do you want from the flyscreen door? you could try to find out the makers, maybe Hartal? and contact them or people who sell the parts See if there are any makers marks on the inside of the plastic components.


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

the sliding part that locks onto the door is broken , can't find any makers info on it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe email the pic to a dealer who sells your make of MH? He should know the maker if not the part number.


----------

